

Lang Lang plays Flight of the Bumblebee on iPad w/ SF Symphony (video) - dctoedt
http://shanghaiist.com/2010/04/23/lang-lang-ipad.php?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
probablycorey
He's using the Smule Magic Piano app <http://magicpiano.smule.com>

It's not really that impressive, you just mash your fingers anywhere on the
iPad and the song comes out.

~~~
mclin
The notes seem to come down from the top like Rock Band. I take it there's no
way to mess up, only to miss notes?

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r76MLCmAHOg&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r76MLCmAHOg&feature=player_embedded)

~~~
aston
Can't even miss notes. Every time you press, a note comes out. The only thing
you can fail at is causing the notes to play at the right time.

~~~
qwzybug
If you press too far away you can make bad notes. This mode is actually pretty
intensely fun if you try to tap the right places.

------
stcredzero
For more serious music making, try TouchOSC:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/touchosc/id288120394?mt=8>

Beautiful user-configurable musical interfaces.

------
elblanco
This is actually a great use for the iPad. A reconfigurable instrument backed
by a soft synth of samples? Awesome.

------
lanstein
That was pretty darn cool to see live.

~~~
spudlyo
I was hoping Lang Lang was a Panda.

